# اللهجات الخليجية: فِريج / فِريق



## jawad-dawdi

هل تعني كلمة الفِـريج: الحيّ؟​


----------



## WadiH

jawad-dawdi said:


> هل تعني كلمة الفِـريج: الحيّ؟​



نعم وهي أصلاً (فريق) ولها نفس معنى (الحيّ) في الفصحى كقولهم أحياء القبيلة أو أحياء العرب، حيث كانت القبيلة تتفرق وقت الرحيل إلى فرق، ثم صارت بمعنى حي أو حارة في المدينة


----------

